# Is it Spring yet?



## Gologit (May 25, 2011)

I went up above Pollock Pines early this morning to do a little falling job. I spent part of the day with dust blowing in my eyes. And snow falling on my head. At the same time ! In the morning the skid Cats were buried in dust and we had a water truck going on the roads. By noon it was raining and snowing so hard that all the trucks had to be pushed out. I-80 over Donner Summit was closed due to snow and the northern Sacramento Valley had tornado warnings.

Any of you other Left Coast guys, and gals, having weird weather?


----------



## flushcut (May 25, 2011)

The Donner party comes to mind.


----------



## slowp (May 25, 2011)

53 for the high. A squall went through slamming rain into the side of the house. I turned on the heaters and gave up on wearing shorts. 
The TV is calling it Sprinter.


----------



## DavdH (May 25, 2011)

*What's a normal spring?*

It has been a wet and woolly spring..It's great! We have water again where there was always water before. Last spring was wet also, we had mills running out of logs waiting for logs to run, this year everyone has logs decked up. We loaded trucks late yesterday and cleaned out the landings, they will be yarding but not able to haul for a couple days. Last week was the same. What's normal? I think you mean over here by left coast, we border the ocean. I have been snowed on in you're country July 4th week and we had over a foot of snow.


----------



## OregonSawyer (May 25, 2011)

Had a tentative camping trip planned for the holiday weekend (at about 5000 ft elev) but with the forecast calling for 1-3" of snow above 3500 ft tonight and the highs not exceeding 50 degrees, I'm gonna go ahead and concede that one... I have heard people saying that we aren't expected to have consistent, nice weather until July. Down here in the valley our forecast looks like rain and highs of mid 40's-low 50's for the foreseeable future.


----------



## RandyMac (May 25, 2011)

Barn Swallows been here for a week, it's Spring regardless of weather. Our "slight chance" of rain last night was worth 3/4", rain off and on for rest of week. Weeds are going crazy.


----------



## deeker (May 25, 2011)

Spring? Is that part of the trucks suspension?

Nice day here, mid 70's. 

Went with my youngest son to look for turkey's, elk and deer.

Clouds rolled in, and the wind was blowing so hard we had to lean against fence posts to use the bino's.

Spring? Please explain what spring is.....


----------



## coastalfaller (May 25, 2011)

Yep, here too. We got started in Feb on one side, had snow but it was workable, then our low blocks ran out in April. They pushed the roads open into our higher blocks, the snow on the high side of the bank where it was cut was over my head............I'm 6'2"!!! Needless to say we went home. Got going a couple weeks ago again, but it's been tough slogging, just getting up to full speed here this week. Now we're so far behind, the push is on already! We've got 3 yarders and 4 hoe chuckers sitting waiting for wood! Ah....gotta love logging! I think.


----------



## Sport Faller (May 25, 2011)

The weather here has been, until a week or so ago, pretty cold but the reall crapper is the extreme amount of flooding we're having and it really hasn't melted a whole lot in the mountains so it's gonna get a lot worse


----------



## 2dogs (May 26, 2011)

I'm working a landing all this week and maybe into next week. I started in a t-shirt in the sun and by 10:00 it was raining. By 2:00 I was in a sweatshirt and soaked. The loader operator had to climb down and walk around to warm up. He said he felt like a popsicle. By 5:30 it was sunny again.

I think spring rains are slipperyer than winter rains. Thank goodness for boot driers.


----------



## madhatte (May 26, 2011)

Rolled into Weed, CA, this afternoon and it was snowing on I-5. 3500 ft, yeah, I guess? It was near 80 in Placerville yesterday. Sunday in Olympia, WA it was 60-ish with periodic heavy rain, but it broke 70 for the first time on Saturday. Monday it was one big squall line all the way from Tacoma to Sacramento. Can't say as I understand any of it.


----------



## Gologit (May 26, 2011)

DavdH said:


> It has been a wet and woolly spring..It's great! We have water again where there was always water before. Last spring was wet also, we had mills running out of logs waiting for logs to run, this year everyone has logs decked up. We loaded trucks late yesterday and cleaned out the landings, they will be yarding but not able to haul for a couple days. Last week was the same. What's normal? I think you mean over here by left coast, we border the ocean. I have been snowed on in you're country July 4th week and we had over a foot of snow.


 
We're doing the same thing. There are decks everywhere but we need a good spell of dry weather to get them to town. We're having to pull our fuel wagons out to the pavement with a Cat when the tanker shows up.

I talked to one of our drivers yesterday. He said that last year in May he missed eight days because of weather. _This_ year he's only _worked_ eight days in May.

On the upside, all of our lakes are clear full, the guys who haul rock for the roads are staying busy, and we probably won't have to worry about going hoot-owl for awhile.


----------



## flushcut (May 26, 2011)

coastalfaller said:


> Yep, here too. We got started in Feb on one side, had snow but it was workable, then our low blocks ran out in April. They pushed the roads open into our higher blocks, the snow on the high side of the bank where it was cut was over my head............I'm 6'2"!!! Needless to say we went home. Got going a couple weeks ago again, but it's been tough slogging, just getting up to full speed here this week. Now we're so far behind, the push is on already! We've got 3 yarders and 4 hoe chuckers sitting waiting for wood! Ah....gotta love logging! I think.


It might be a good thing, excluding the lack of income, starve the wood market awhile to raise its price and increase demand.


----------



## slowp (May 26, 2011)

The good news is: The sun is out.

The bad news is: I've got a fire going in the woodstove.

Memorial Day weekend is a notorious time for unstable/cold weather.
In my young and stupid days, I went on a hike with friends. We kept on through sun/snow/rain/sun and climbed a 7000? foot peak in a total white out. I did not have rain gear along, but had a coat, hat and mittens. The rest of our party was similarly unprepared. The girl from SOUTHERN CA only had a down vest for an outer layer. She began shivering hard on the way down. I donated my hat and gloves and coat as I am a PNWer and keep warm when I move. We got her back to camp and poured hot tea and soup down her while she was wrapped up in a sleeping bag and got her back to normal.

In the morning, there was 8 inches of new snow on the ground, our boots were frozen, as was our water bottles. Our three day hike was ended and we hustled back to the cars. 

That was on Memorial Day weekend, in 1970 something.


----------



## Joe46 (May 26, 2011)

Total crazy weather. Fired up the wood stove when I got home from work yesterday. Temps in the Seattle/Tacoma area(in all of western Wa.) are still running 10+ degrees below normal. Still deep snow even on our low pass( 3,300 ft)


----------



## Sport Faller (May 26, 2011)

uggh, we usually catch all the nasty weather a day or 2 after you guys, another textbook stink pickle memorial day weekend


----------



## Rounder (May 26, 2011)

Bob, seemed like I got 100 buckets of water dumped on my head, then snow thrown in my face today. Interesting Spring here too......Awesome.....Sam


----------



## RandyMac (May 26, 2011)

Yucky here today, lower 50s, a 20 knot breeze, rain, forecast for more of the same. Sunday is looking better, then it comes back.
Did I mention the weeds?


----------



## hammerlogging (May 26, 2011)

Enjoy it while you've got it, we've had low 90's the last few days after last weeks epic mid 50's. Hoping for a few more weeks in upper 70's low 80s before the heat sinks in. I'd much prefer 50's and drizzle, but who wouldn't.


----------



## flushcut (May 26, 2011)

Well it's 50 something right now and it is suppose to be 90 on monday.


----------



## RandyMac (May 26, 2011)

50s and drizzle is summer here friend Hammer. The nice thing is that we can go 10-15 minutes inland and get warm sunshine.


----------



## hammerlogging (May 26, 2011)

I remember from living near Mendo/Fort Bragg. I was above the fog belt usually, but loved when I had to go to town during the day in the summer, what a break from the heat! I was about 6 miles inland.


----------



## RandyMac (May 26, 2011)

Dear old Fort Bragg, you could smell the log decks long before you could see them.
Local summer starts at the Forks of the Smith.

NWS radar image loop of Long Range Reflectivity from Eureka, CA


----------



## slowp (May 27, 2011)

Wow. The wind is blowing and rain is slamming onto the windows, again. Yet another fire going in the woodstove. Glad I have lots of dry firewood left.


----------



## Cedarkerf (May 27, 2011)

Wierd weather? I live in western washington didnt know it was supposed to stop raining before July. Last year we were burning fire in fire place on 4th of july.


----------



## paccity (May 27, 2011)

don't care if it stays cool, just want it to dry out a little, just got hailed on a good 2" . typcal memorial day week end.


----------



## slowp (May 27, 2011)

Cedarkerf said:


> Wierd weather? I live in western washington didnt know it was supposed to stop raining before July. Last year we were burning fire in fire place on 4th of july.



Dey got der pass open, I hear. 

I was bummed. I was going to head up to Packwood, it is flea market time, but the Dentist visit did not go well. I also need to do some maintenance on the Grapple Cat. I had to run to Morton for cat stuff and it was snorkel weather.

I have not fed Grapple, and will ply him with chicken tomorrow so maybe I won't get too scratched up while putting flea stuff on him.
Then on to Packwood to not find any bargains. I have a feeling it will be muddy again up dere. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Gologit (May 27, 2011)

slowp said:


> Dey got der pass open, I hear.
> 
> I was bummed. I was going to head up to Packwood, it is flea market time, but the Dentist visit did not go well. I also need to do some maintenance on the Grapple Cat. I had to run to Morton for cat stuff and it was snorkel weather.
> 
> ...


 
1. Empty flea powder into clothes drier.

2. Place Grapple Cat in clothes drier.

3. Shut drier door. Quickly

4. Start drier. Use low heat and set the cycle time for gentle.

5. When done give the Grapple Cat a moment or two to catch his 
bearings.

6. Open drier door. Stand well off to one side.

7. Don't expect to see the Grapple Cat for a while. It usually takes them two days to get over being mad. They come home eventually.


----------



## slowp (May 27, 2011)

Ahhh, The Far Side cartoon with the dog hiding and a sign saying CAT FUD with an arrow into the dryer.

My Used Dog resembles The Far Side dogs.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Gologit (May 28, 2011)

slowp said:


> Ahhh, The Far Side cartoon with the dog hiding and a sign saying CAT FUD with an arrow into the dryer.
> 
> My Used Dog resembles The Far Side dogs.:msp_biggrin:


 
One of my favorites. There's a two volume Far Side collection out now. Has about every cartoon Larson ever did.
Spendy but worth it.


----------



## madhatte (May 28, 2011)

I have one cat that would work on. The other would take out her revenge in urine.


----------



## Gologit (May 28, 2011)

7-Day Forecast for Latitude 40.3°N and Longitude 121.23°W (Elev. 4546 ft)

7-Day Forecast for Latitude 39.14°N and Longitude 121.05°W (Elev. 2194 ft)

It ain't over yet.


----------



## paccity (May 28, 2011)

yup, and snow levels 3000'.


----------



## RandyMac (May 28, 2011)

LOL!
No its not, just had a good thunder shower, heavy drizzle with light rain since 0200. Except for Sunday, some form of daily rain is forecast, into June.


----------



## Gologit (May 28, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> LOL!
> No its not, just had a good thunder shower, heavy drizzle with light rain since 0200. Except for Sunday, some form of daily rain is forecast, into June.


 
Yup. We _were_ going over the hill to Boomtown for the Saturday Seafood Massacre. I threw the tire chains in the back of the mini-crummy and then thought "why?" Might head for the valley instead.

All the logging plans for next week are on hold. Again.


----------



## slowp (May 28, 2011)

Cat maintenance is done. No damage. He doesn't care for chicken. Yoweled until I brought out the cheap cat food, which he then started devouring. 

Started weedwhacking, in the sun as I may as well do another sneeze inducing chore. After a tank, I noticed I had been working in the rain and it was cold. 

A normal Memorial Day weekend here. I think we just like to think it is Summer.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jun 4, 2011)

I have had enough of this !#$$ winter. Been burning wood since mid October, with the exception of a few weeks here, and there. Its raining again, I think the weather people are just for entertainment value anymore, hard to listen to em.


----------



## slowp (Jun 4, 2011)

Pleasant weather has happened! Got the hayfield (lawn) cut. That took a tank and a half of gas. Took the Used Dog to the resevoir for a good bath. He jumped out of the pickup, ran to the water, and jumped in. He needed no remedial dock stumbling lesson. That water is cold!!!

The weekend is supposed to be very nice.


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 7, 2011)

2dogs said:


> I'm working a landing all this week and maybe into next week. I started in a t-shirt in the sun and by 10:00 it was raining. By 2:00 I was in a sweatshirt and soaked. The loader operator had to climb down and walk around to warm up. He said he felt like a popsicle. By 5:30 it was sunny again.
> 
> I think spring rains are slipperyer than winter rains. Thank goodness for boot driers.


 
I took this pic on the 25th or maybe the 26th. I forget which cause actual work makes me tired and go to bed early. That is Ed on the loader and Neal the choker setter. I'm the landing female dog and master of the chipper. I had time to take 1 pic in two weeks. We started the job by setting out all the firefighting gear and clearing grass from the landing. The second day started dusty and ended up muddy. It rained off and on the entire job. Every time I stopped moving I got cold. Lunch time was no fun.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Jun 7, 2011)

Was at donner sumit on memorial weekend, hiking at castle peak....10 to 12ft. drifts, with 6 inches of new stuff on top...wow


----------



## warrior350 (Jun 8, 2011)

*Jack Pot*

I got two weeks to cut as much as possible. All firewood mostly 50ft fir exept for the occasional cedar or swamp willow. Blown down trees everywhere there is no end or limit I'm outa control and insane.Over 50 acres of plantation and its all mine.I start in two days same place at swamp area.:angry2::angry2:


----------



## slowp (Jun 8, 2011)

I took these while on a hike on Tuesday. I thought I would hit snow but didn't before The Used Dog and I got tired of going uphill. Now we are back to rain. 

There was only one creek and two mud puddles so I used an old fashioned method to water The Used Dog.





There's a road up to Burley Mtn. but it usually is blocked by a big drift on the backside so I bet it might be open in July? There's a lookout and repeaters on top.




Looking down the Cispus Valley towards Tower Rock.





View attachment 186691
View attachment 186692
View attachment 186693


----------



## nw axe man (Jun 8, 2011)

slowp said:


> I took these while on a hike on Tuesday. I thought I would hit snow but didn't before The Used Dog and I got tired of going uphill. Now we are back to rain.
> 
> There was only one creek and two mud puddles so I used an old fashioned method to water The Used Dog.
> 
> ...


I've killed 3 nice bucks on that left hand slope. Kind of grown up now so you can't see through the jackfirs.


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 8, 2011)

How did you pack them out?


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 8, 2011)

If it is too far and steep to pack them out, you camp and eat them.


----------



## nw axe man (Jun 9, 2011)

2dogs said:


> How did you pack them out?


 
There's a road right at the top of the mtn believe it or not. It comes up the backside. It was a bit of a pack, about 400 yards or so. It wasn't at the bottom of the slide area. In the third pic is Tower Rock. Right behind it is the road to the top of Burley Mtn. You can see clear down to Mt Jefferson in Central Oregon from the top on a clear day. You would be able to see up to Mt Baker except Mt Rainier is in the way.


----------



## nw axe man (Jun 9, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> If it is too far and steep to pack them out, you camp and eat them.


 If I remember right, I was just about ready to eat them by the time we got out. I took a friend of mine out one morning who had never killed a buck before. He shot his first one there. In SlowPs last shot of Tower rock you can see a mtn off to the right. Right in the saddle on the other side is a creek, Siler Creek, that comes right down about 6-7 miles in the middle of my property.


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 9, 2011)

I went fishing with a friend, we got stuck on a small island by the tide, we ate the fish we caught, good thing we had portable fire.


----------



## nw axe man (Jun 9, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> I went fishing with a friend, we got stuck on a small island by the tide, we ate the fish we caught, good thing we had portable fire.


 I also went fishing with a friend years ago. We packed up into the Deadmans lake wilderness area with little food as we planned on eating the fish we caught. Guess what? They didn't bite. Some guy came up with his girlfriend and brought up more than they could eat. I'm not too sure they were too interested in eating anyway. Had they not come up my stomach would not have let me stay another day. If I'm not mistaken, I learned an invaluable lesson that trip. And we weren't even stuck! No excuses, just plain dumb.


----------



## paccity (Jun 9, 2011)

nw axe man said:


> If I remember right, I was just about ready to eat them by the time we got out. I took a friend of mine out one morning who had never killed a buck before. He shot his first one there. In SlowPs last shot of Tower rock you can see a mtn off to the right. Right in the saddle on the other side is a creek, Siler Creek, that comes right down about 6-7 miles in the middle of my property.


 
fresh backstrap allways makes a bad thing good.


----------



## nw axe man (Jun 9, 2011)

paccity said:


> fresh backstrap allways makes a bad thing good.


Right at 1/2" thick quick fried in butter with a little garlic salt. So good you can't hardly sit still and eat it. Mighty fine bill crackin'.


----------



## Gologit (Jun 9, 2011)

I think it's finally Spring. I had a water truck driver run me up the bank yesterday.


----------



## slowp (Jun 9, 2011)

I made this discovery. Our little burg has a web cam! It looks north, across what becomes a lake when we have a bit of flooding.

Wunder Cams : Weather Underground


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 9, 2011)

slowp said:


> I made this discovery. Our little burg has a web cam! It looks north, across what becomes a lake when we have a bit of flooding.
> 
> Wunder Cams : Weather Underground


The banana belts looking warm. Up here were 55 degrees wet and gray


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 9, 2011)

Cedarkerf said:


> The banana belts looking warm. Up here were 55 degrees wet and gray


 
Grey and damp this morning, the sun is burning through, probably break 60 today.


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 9, 2011)

paccity said:


> fresh backstrap allways makes a bad thing good.


 
Liver the first night and heart for breakfast the next day! OK now I'm hungry.

Whenever we butchered a steer we had a fire going and cooked the inside skirts right on the oak coals. Peal em and scrape some salt off a salt block and serve with bread. K now I'm really hungry!


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 9, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Grey and damp this morning, the sun is burning through, probably break 60 today.


 
Same down here though the paid professional weather guessers say it may hit 70. I'm glad it is cool cause I had to clear a fallen willow that had wrapped itself in poison oak.


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 9, 2011)

that PO stuff is juicy in the late spring. That kid of your's catch it?

Right now we have a sunny 59 and breezy.


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 9, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> that PO stuff is juicy in the late spring. That kid of your's catch it?
> 
> Right now we have a sunny 59 and breezy.


 
Yep Cody has a small case of it. My daughter helped drag branches to the chipper today so I'm curious how she will do. It is pretty cool to watch my 16yo cheerleader daughter set choker, or drag brush, or carry calves. She is pretty tough when she washes all the warpaint off.


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 9, 2011)

2dogs said:


> Yep Cody has a small case of it. My daughter helped drag branches to the chipper today so I'm curious how she will do. It is pretty cool to watch my 16yo cheerleader daughter set choker, or drag brush, or carry calves. She is pretty tough when she washes all the warpaint off.


 
You must be very proud of your kids, I would be. 
I have none, although I have picked up a stray, so I have a clue about kids, not much but some. Little Ray was with us for the better part of four years, he wasn't a young child though. I have never changed a diaper.


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 9, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> You must be very proud of your kids, I would be.
> I have none, although I have picked up a stray, so I have a clue about kids, not much but some. Little Ray was with us for the better part of four years, he wasn't a young child though. I have never changed a diaper.


 
That's OK there are a few AS members who still need theirs changed.


----------



## Joe46 (Jun 9, 2011)

Great thread derail:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## paccity (Jun 9, 2011)

hell the derails are sometimes better than the op.:biggrin:


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 9, 2011)

paccity said:


> hell the derails are sometimes better than the op.:biggrin:


 
oh hell yeah!

You have seen the carnage left by me and my early morning bros from OZ. I have gone back and apologized later. I am a model for recidivism.


----------



## madhatte (Jun 9, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> I am a model for recidivism.



Bet you won't do THAT again...


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 9, 2011)

Bet what?

See you tomorrow Nate.


----------



## madhatte (Jun 9, 2011)

Arrrrrrhhhh! Brace ye for a barrage of BS the likes ye haven't seen in nigh on one year!


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 10, 2011)

baloney


----------



## madhatte (Jun 10, 2011)

... makes a fine sammitch, but only if fried


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 10, 2011)

agreed


----------



## OregonSawyer (Jun 10, 2011)

I feel like I really ought to show up to this GTG just to see what you goofballs are like in person. If these threads are any indication...


----------



## paccity (Jun 10, 2011)

show up it sounds like a hoot. your just a stones throw from there.


----------



## OregonSawyer (Jun 10, 2011)

I know. I've probably got the shortest drive out of everybody. It's only about 30-35 min east of here...


----------



## paccity (Jun 10, 2011)

then hell it's settled, see ya sat.


----------

